# Eminently squattable Athens.



## Mankini (Apr 3, 2016)

Italy and Greece in general are a squatters paradise but Athens seems to have it all : tons of tourists, everything is dirt cheap, and best of all, abandoned villas everywhere!


----------



## Brother X (Apr 3, 2016)

You gonna squat one of 'em?


----------



## Dmac (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks cool! Where did you stay?


----------



## Adnil (Apr 3, 2016)

Gorgeous, definitely a spot to hit up in the years to come !


----------



## doctressjulia (Aug 13, 2016)

I've been there, and I MUST go back soon.


----------

